# Crusty But Cool Red Mens Troxel Long Spring



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 23, 2022)

The pictures tell the story, great for that patina rider or display.


----------



## Neal405 (Sep 29, 2022)

$80


----------



## Rusty72 (Sep 30, 2022)

$82


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2022)

No deals but we are getting fairly close.


----------

